# European views on 2004 draftees



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

At nbadraft.net their 2004 mock has 24 international guys in the 58 picks(actually 57 since Minnesota loses their 2004 1st round pick). It also has the 59th and 60th spots filled and Zoran Planinic is 59th.

Here are the guys listed by home country:

Brazil: Tiago Splitter #1
Leandro Barbosa #36
Rafael Araujo #38

France: Boris Diaw #32
Mickael Pietrus #39

Yugoslavia: Kosta Perovic #4
Aleksander Pavlovic #18
Blagota Sekulic #48

Russia: Pavel Podkolzine #10
Victor Khryapa #30

Poland: Maciej Lampe #3

Denmark: Christjan Drejer #12

Senegal: Pape Sow #19

Nigeria: Sani Ibrahim #24

Spain: Edu Hernandez #26

Central African Republic: Romain Sato #27

Argentina: Carlos Delfino #31

Ivory Coast: Herve Lamizana #35

Panama: Jaime Lloreda #42

Slovenia: Beno Udrih #46

US Virgin Islands: Jabahri Brown #49

Ukraine: Sergey Lishchuk #52

Germany: Misan Nikagbatse #53

Canada: Carl English #55

Croatia: Zoran Planinic #59

Please comment on guys you know about and their placement in the mock. Who do you think shouldn't be on the mock and who do you think should be added and in what place in the mock?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

First of all, it's too early to know or even to especulate the exact position of a player. About the Brazilians:

Tiago Splitter - He deserve to be in the lottery, but I really doubt that he will be drafted with the number one pick.

Leandro Barbosa - He has a shot to be drafted but it's not a sure thing. Very talented and agressive point-guard, but he isn't too young, that might hurt his draft status.

Rafael Araujo - He is doing very well in the BYU, his position in the draft will be placed according with his next College season.

Let's not take a 2004 mock seriously, because there is too much things that can happen. For me the only reason to look at this mock is to know more about the players. :yes:


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Misan Nikagbatse:
He's a Juanny-clone. Strong comboguard who likes to penetrate. But he's a good shooter as well, shoots about .400 in Italian league. His problem is his mind, he's way too selfish right now.
Misan made some mistakes in his career till now. He had a 5-years-contract offer by Germany's best team Alba Berlin, signed with them, and just a few days later he wanted to play in Greece. So he signed with Piraeus as well. Alba didn't want to trade him, so Misan was ineligible to play for almost 2 years. That hurt his development very hard.
Right now he's doing fine in Italy, averaging about 10 points a game. Let's see how good he'll play for Germany at the European Championship in Summer. He's an important cornerstone for the German NT already now. I hope he'll make the jump to the NBA.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Misan was my favorite player when he played for my team Olympiakos.
But the coaches didn't seem to trust him too much. I think he will be a pretty good player when he matures but I don't think he will be drafted. I can't see any teams beind interested in an undersized SG from Europe (unless of course he has established himself as one of the top european players like Navarro).

Another player I'd like to talk about is Victor Khryapa. He's pretty much like every other russian forward, he's very athletic, a decent shooter but not very consistent, in other words he's a Kirilenko clone.

I actually liked Khryapa very much the few times I saw him and I think he could play in the NBA, even though he's not as versatile as Kirilenko.


----------

